# ROAR Region 3 Electric On-Road Championships August 29 2009 @ "THE WOOD"



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

SpeedWOOD R/C Complex (located at 651 Community Dr. Goldsboro, NC) is proud to announce that we will be hosting the ROAR Region 3 Electric On-Road Championships August 29 2009
This has been put together last minute as we realized there wasn't a bid for the regionals. So we're steppin up to represent our Region's champ's. 
I will be adding more details within 24hrs as I iron them out .........:wave: "The WOOD" in undergoing a tremendous makeover currently so everyone will enjoy a fresh looking facility for this event. We will be outlining the track similar to the Tamiya track utilizing the entire racing surface and we're constructing a completely new driver stand that will be a huge improvement. Please spread the word as this will be upon us very quickly. I'll announce the entry fee and more details tomorrow.........


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm setting up a rcsignup account for the track and our events. Standby for the entry fees. We're gonna give plaques to the top 3 to keep overhead down. I wanna keep the entry as low as possible. You will be able to buy a one day membership at the track for $15 or an annual membership for $30. Classes are gonna be Stock (17.5), Mod, VTA......Just a note for those who haven't raced at "THE WOOD" lately, SJR 36s seem to be the top tire choice for the fast guys.


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

updates on rctech.net under the racing forum always at the top!


----------

